# Processing time for online student visa application?



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

hey all...

i kno i've grown a lil strange (comparatively)) on the forum lately, but trust me when i say -- THAT'S a GOOD thing! becoz it really meanz dat the forums answered ALL my questions (momentarily, at least), n landed me in this state of calm (again, momentarily)! 

ofcourse, me being... well, ME... i have one more question... a teeny-meeny one really this time...
*
*any idea on the duration for an online student visa application?*
im kind of confused, as some peepz told me it takes about 45 days, which i understand is really the time it takes for a paper lodgement... n some other peepz mentioned between 5 - 10 days... 

MODS ::: incase my question is redundant n has already been answered in another thread, pls do point me in that direction, as i tried searching 4 the info on here... but then again ME n MY searching skills have always bn legendary in my part of the world 


thanx in advance 4 any help... 


hugzyz...
s0uLja gurL


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Usually I would say check Austimeline but I couldn't find that visa type on there so sorry I don't know. Maybe one of the agents will answer? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

We've had some very very quick turnarounds - just a bit over a week. But that of course depends on whether you have everything you need to attach at the time of application. 

The student visa centre appears to be working to very tight deadlines so I would be very surprised if your application takes as long as 48 days.


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

SOMV said:


> The student visa centre appears to be working to very tight deadlines so I would be very surprised if your application takes as long as 48 days.


Karen,


ur mails just made me realise i haven't really b*r*e*a*t*h*e*d long n hard n a whiiiiile... up until now! ::Hugz Karen 4 being a total dollface::

while my agent seems to be walking the tight-rope (and testing my nausea-tolerance levels)... but then again, im awaiting some papers from the relative i would be staying with in Sydney, as well as my offer letter... hence the tight schedule!

now im beginning to wonder if it's going to be possible to make it 4 a december intake (Orientation on November 24th though), if i lodge my application online by October 1st week, or am i pushing my luck?

thanx again, Karen.


hugzyz,
s0uLja gurL


----------

